# verbos en infinitivo acentuados



## morena_

Hola:

me pueden explicar por favor, ¿por qué los verbos ''reír, sonreír,oír'' etc llevan tilde mientras ''construir'' p.e. no lleva?
ambos tienen un diptongo (ei-ui) y se acentúan en la vocal débil, ¿no?

gracias


----------



## Cal inhibes

Entiendo que construír también la lleva. Pero ahora que la ortografía se volvió un masato, nadie puede estar seguro
Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Esto tiene que ver con la regla general de acentuación del castellano. No es muy difícil de aprender, pero quizá al principio cueste un poco.
Para empezar, es necesario recordar que en nuestra lengua las secuencias de una vocal abierta (fuerte) seguida de una vocal cerrada (débil) se pronuncian naturalmente, intuitivamente, en un solo golpe de voz. Por lo tanto, los casos en que en estas secuencias el acento prosódico recae en la vocal cerrada (débil) del par son excepciones a esta prosodia natural del castellano y son, por lo tanto, indicadas por una tilde. De otra forma, tenderíamos a pronunciarlas en un solo golpe de voz: _baile_; _Paula; reina_; _deuda_; _boina_.
Del punto de vista ortográfico, estos pares con vocal cerrada (débil) tildada son hiatos y cada vocal corresponde, por lo tanto, a sílabas separadas. Compara: _Pau-la_; _Ra-úl_.


----------



## morena_

entonces, según tú Aviador, ''construír'' también lleva tilde.Como entiendo, ''destruír'' y todos estos verbos se acentúan.
Sé la regla general, pero los diccionarios y las búsquedas por el internet indican que no se acentúan. Por el contrario reír etc llevan siempre tilde en mis libros.Estoy un poco confundida y pensé que tenía que ver con las nuevas reglas ortográficas.

Además en rae, los verbos como construir no llevan tilde.


----------



## Cal inhibes

He revisado el DRAE, y tienes razón: está sin tilde. El masato de la nueva ortografía debe decir, entonces, que cuando el diptongo es entre dos vocales débiles (u-i), no se requiere la tilde. Tampoco en huir.
Lo dicho. A aprender de nuevo.
Saludos


----------



## morena_

sí Cal inhibes. Es así por cambio de las reglas. Según parece el diptongo ui sigue las reglas generales de la acentuación.
!qué lio!


----------



## Peterdg

Como ya te han dicho, el las combinaciones de una vocal fuerte (a,e,o) y una vocal débil (i,u), el acento prosódico caería en la vocal fuerte si no hubiera tilde.

En la combinación de dos vocales débiles ("ui" or "iu"), el acento prosódico cae en la última vocal de la combinación. Que yo sepa, no hay ninguna palabra en español que tenga el acento prosódico en la primera vocal en la combinación "ui" o "iu".


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola: 

En realidad, _construir, diluir, huir_ y otros verbos similares *nunca* llevaron tilde a pesar de que se pronuncian con hiato (al menos por acá). En mi región claramente pronunciamos _di.lu.ír, cons.tru.ír_ (trisílabos), nunca _di.luir, cons.truir _(bísílabos).

No sé qué es un _masato_, pero supongo que es _un quilombo, un lío_. Decía entonces... la no utilización de la tilde no tiene nada que ver con el lío de la ortografía de los últimos años. La inconsistencia venía de antes... quizá porque en España se pronuncian distinto.

Asimismo es ridículo que le hayan sacado el acento a _huí_ (ahora se escribe _hui_) y se lo hayan dejado a diluí (sigue escribiéndose igual).


----------



## Aviador

morena_ said:


> entonces, según tú Aviador, ''construír'' también lleva tilde. […]


No, porque no se trata de una secuencia de vocal abierta-vocal cerrada como en el caso de tu pregunta inicial, sino de dos vocales cerradas seguidas. Estos pares nunca se tildan y sus vocales pertenecen, del punto de vista ortográfico, a la misma sílaba.
Las vocales abiertas, también llamadas fuertes, son *a*, *e* y *o*; las cerradas o débiles son _*i* _y _*u*_.


----------



## morena_

¿y qué quieres decir con eso Peterdg? No está muy claro, por lo menos para mí.

Yo sé la regla siguiente:
el diptongo se forma con 1 vocal fuerte + 1 vocal débil   o   con 2 vocales débiles. Si la tilde recae en la vocal débil, el diptongo se rompe y la vocal débil se hace fuerte y se acentúa. Por esa razón la tilde parecía lógica.


----------



## Peterdg

morena_ said:


> ¿y qué quieres decir con eso Peterdg? No está muy claro, por lo menos para mí.


"sonreír": la palabra termina en una combinación de una vocal fuerte (la "e") con una vocal débil (la "i") seguida de una "r". El acento prosódico cae en la i: si no escribieses una tilde, el acento prosódico caería en la "e".

En "construir", la palabra termina en una combinación de dos vocales débiles ("ui") seguida de una "r". Por las reglas de la acentuación, la última vocal en esa combinación lleva el acento prosódico. Por eso, no es necesario escribir una tilde en "construir".


----------



## Erreconerre

morena_ said:


> Hola:
> 
> me pueden explicar por favor, ¿por qué los verbos ''reír, sonreír,oír'' etc llevan tilde mientras ''construir'' p.e. no lleva?
> ambos tienen un diptongo (ei-ui) y se acentúan en la vocal débil, ¿no?
> 
> gracias



Construir no tiene diptongo. Y si hay quien la pronuncie sin diptongo no hay incorrección. En cambio, sí es incorrecto pronunciar reír sin diptongo.
Son dos casos diferentes. La letra i tónica asociada a una vocal fuerte y la letra i tónica asociada a una vocal débil.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Erreconerre said:


> Construir no tiene diptongo. Y si hay quien la pronuncie sin diptongo no hay incorrección. En cambio, sí es incorrecto pronunciar reír sin diptongo.
> Son dos casos diferentes. La letra i tónica asociada a una vocal fuerte y la letra i tónica asociada a una vocal débil.



Sí. Hay mucha gente que dice constrúir. Qué le vamos a hacer. Ya no está prohibido.
Lo mismo, en México se dice cáir (caer). La ortografía se volvió un masato (colombianismo por enredo). 
Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Quique Alfaro said:


> […] En realidad, _construir, diluir, huir_ y otros verbos similares *nunca* llevaron tilde a pesar de que se pronuncian con hiato (al menos por acá). […]


Así es. Claro que esto corresponde al siguiente nivel del curso .
En algunas variedades regionales del castellano, o incluso en el idiolecto particular de algunos hablantes dentro de una región, ciertas combinaciones de vocales se pronuncian como diptongo o como hiato, pero del punto de vista de la *convención ortográfica*, es como sigue:


*Dos vocales abiertas* pertenecen a sílabas distintas: _*a*-*é*-r*e*-*o*_; _p*o*-*e*-ta_; _c*a*-*ó*-ti-co_. 
*Dos vocales cerradas* pertenecen a la misma sílaba: _r*ui*-na_; _v*iu*-da_. 
*Dos vocales iguales* pertenecen a sílabas distintas: _z*o*-*o*-ló-gico_; _ch*i*-*i*-ta_. 
*Una vocal abierta seguida de una vocal cerrada no tónica* pertenecen a la misma sílaba: _*au*-to_; _p*ei*-ne_. 
*Una vocal cerrada no tónica seguida de una vocal abierta *pertenecen a la misma sílaba: _v*io*-lín_; _c*uo*-ta_. 
*Una vocal abierta seguida de una vocal cerrada tónica *pertenecen a sílabas distintas: _*o*-*í*-do_; _R*a*-*ú*l_. 
*Una vocal cerrada tónica seguida de una vocal abierta *pertenecen a sílabas distintas: _l*í*-*o*_; _p*ú*-*a*_.


----------



## morena_

entonces el problema es mío y mis conocimientos de qué se llama diptongo. No sé porque pero hace 1 año nos dieron notas en la universidad que decían que diptongo son también 2 vocales cerradas..


----------



## Cal inhibes

Peterdg said:


> En la combinación de dos vocales débiles ("ui" or "iu"), el acento prosódico cae en la última vocal de la combinación. Que yo sepa, no hay ninguna palabra en español que tenga el acento prosódico en la primera vocal en la combinación "ui" o "iu".


No sé si flúido sería una excepción. Tampoco sé si sé lleva tilde o no. 
Para que vean la clase de problemita en que estamos.
Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Cal inhibes said:


> No sé si flúido sería una excepción. Tampoco sé si sé lleva tilde o no.
> Para que vean la clase de problemita en que estamos.
> Saludos


Lo importante de recordar es que la función principal de la tilde en nuestro idioma es destacar las excepciones en la prosodia: palabras esdrújulas y sobreesdrújulas; agudas que terminan en vocal o ene o ese; llanas que terminan en consonante que no es ene ni ese, etc.
La prosodia de la palabra _fluido_ es /flu-í-do/ o /flui-do/, dependiendo del hablante. Sin embargo, la *convención ortográfica* dice que *u*+*i* caben siempre dentro de la misma sílaba (Dos vocales cerradas seguidas pertenecen a la misma sílaba) y, como no hay excepción posible en este caso, ni la *u* ni la *i* pueden llevar tilde, aunque el hablante pronuncie /flu-í-do/. Así, la norma pretende mantener una coherencia ortográfica.


----------



## Erreconerre

Cal inhibes said:


> Sí. Hay mucha gente que dice constrúir. Qué le vamos a hacer. Ya no está prohibido.
> Lo mismo, en México se dice cáir (caer). La ortografía se volvió un masato (colombianismo por enredo).
> Saludos



Pues yo no conozco a nadie que diga constrúir. 
En cambio, sobra quien diga cons-truir. Y ni qué decir de que haya quien diga cons-tru-ir.
Pero eso de constrúir ¿dónde se dice? No me digas que en México, porque te aseguro que no es así.


----------



## Ludaico

Quique Alfaro said:


> ...Asimismo es ridículo que le hayan sacado el acento a _huí_ (ahora se escribe _hui_) y se lo hayan dejado a diluí (sigue escribiéndose igual).



Hola, Quique:
La palabra *hui* (como fue, fui, dio, vio, rio, etc.) sigue la regla general de no acentuación de los monosílabos. *Diluí* es bisílaba, aguda y terminada en vocal, por lo que es necesaria su acentuación, según las normas de ortografía.
Saludos.


----------



## ACQM

¡En fluido la tónica es la "i"! No hay tal problema, vamos a ver, reglas de acentuación de los hiatos.

Fíjate en lo que dice Aviador que tiene más razón que un santo. Y ahora voy con la famosa explicación sobre acentuación de hiatos que daba mi madre a niños de 4º de primaria y que resulta casi infalible:

La vocales son como los niños en patio del colegio:

Dos vocales fuertes se pelean y por tanto no pueden estar en la misma sílaba: siempre harán diptongo. Por ejemplo leer, caer.
Dos vocales débiles se ayudan y se quedan juntas: hacen diptongo (en el que la segunda es la tónica). Por ejemplo: construir, huir, fluido.
Si hay una fuerte y una débil, la fuerte controla a la débil: hay un diptongo(y, si es el caso, la vocal fuerte es la tónica). Por ejemplo: hay, peinar, acentuar. 

Pero, a veces, una vocal débil se quiere liberar de una fuerte y "toma vitaminas" en forma de tilde, así se puede pelear con la vocal fuerte y se forma un hiato en el que la vocal débil con tilde es la tónica (a esto se le llama poner una tilde pare romper el diptongo). Por ejemplo: oír, reír, sabía, había.

Este tipo de acentuación se suma a las normas generales: A "hui" o "huir" no hay ningún motivo para acentuarlas son monosílabos, por tanto no necesitas marcar dónde tienen la tilde y son diptongos y, por tanto, no se acentúan. Fíjate, "acentuar", es una palabra aguada acabada en consonante y no hay motivo para acentuarla, pero "acentúa", aunque sea palabra llana acabada en vocal (no necesitamos marcar dónde está la tónica) sí se acentúa para romper el diptongo y reproducir el hiato.

"Construir" nunca ha llevado tilde. Las normas de acentuación que han cambiado son las de los monosílabos como "huir" que hoy en día no se acentúan (excepto tildes diacríticas) y algunas tildes diacríticas que ahora no vienen al caso (como "ése/ese" y "solo/sólo").


----------



## Kaxgufen

Farmacéutico, y no sé por qué, medio mundo lo escribe* farmaceútico.*


----------



## Erreconerre

Quique Alfaro said:


> Asimismo es ridículo que le hayan sacado el acento a _huí_ (ahora se escribe _hui_) y se lo hayan dejado a diluí (sigue escribiéndose igual).



Yo no lo veo así, y pienso que la tilde en hui siempre está de más. Porque con tilde y sin tilde en la i no hay más forma de pronunciar la palabra que con la i tónica. Lo que no ocurre en diluí; _diluí con tilde_ se pronuncia de forma muy diferente que _dilui sin tilde_.


----------



## duvija

Esta es otra de las delicias que la Academia nos deparó. O le hacen caso a las reglas escritas, o lo escriben como suena (o sea con tilde. ) En fin ...


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Aviador said:


> Sin embargo, la *convención ortográfica* dice que *u*+*i* caben siempre dentro de la misma sílaba (Dos vocales cerradas seguidas pertenecen a la misma sílaba) y, como no hay excepción posible en este caso, ni la *u* ni la *i* pueden llevar tilde [...].



Hola:

Esto sigue sin cuadrarme; en la conjugación de influir, diluir, disminuir de la versión en línea del DRAE la primera persona singular del pretérito indefinido es respectivamente _influí, diluí, disminuí_. Todas con acento... ¿qué pasó acá con la convención?


----------



## Gamen

Se comprueba en muchos casos que el grupo vocálico -ui no siempre forma diptongo.
También en el imperfecto del indicativo, "construir", "huir", "constituir" y similares llevan tilde en la i.
Yo construía, huía, constituía / tú construías, huías, constituías / él construía, huía, constituía

Si, por regla general, cuando dos vocales débiles no producen diptongo deben llevar tilde para marcar la ruptura del diptongo, en mi opinión "construido", "constituido", "huido", así como los infinitivos de estos verbos, deberían llevar tilde en la "i" como llevan "construía", "constituía" y "huía".

Entiendo que "construido", "constituido", "huido" no llevan la tilde en la "i" porque se considera que se pronuncian cons-trui-do, cons-ti-tui-do y hui-do. No obstante en Argentina, al menos, se pronuncian claramente como hiatos, tal como señaló Quique. Por tanto, opino que deberían llevar acento.


----------



## duvija

Gamen said:


> Se comprueba en muchos casos que el grupo vocálico -ui no siempre forma diptongo.
> También en el imperfecto del indicativo, "construir", "huir", "constituir" y similares llevan tilde en la i.
> Yo construía, huía, constituía / tú construías, huías, constituías / él construía, huía, constituía
> 
> Si, por regla general, cuando dos vocales débiles no producen diptongo deben llevar tilde para marcar la ruptura del diptongo, en mi opinión "construido", "constituido", "huido", así como los infinitivos de estos verbos, deberían llevar tilde en la "i" como llevan "construía", "constituía" y "huía".
> 
> Entiendo que "construido", "constituido", "huido" no llevan la tilde en la "i" porque se considera que se pronuncian cons-trui-do, cons-ti-tui-do y hui-do. No obstante en Argentina, al menos, se pronuncian claramente como hiatos, tal como señaló Quique. Por tanto, opino que deberían llevar acento.



La Academia no acepta opiniones. Hay más hiatos de los que creemos, pero eso no se toma en cuenta. Obviamente, yo sigo poniendo tildes donde se necesitan. Y no creo que me manden presa...

El asunto de los monosílabos sin acento es una definición circular. Si 'hui' es monosílaba, no llevaría tilde, no? bien, pero es monosílaba simplemente porque la Academia la declara monosílaba. Si todos decimos 'huí', o sea 'hu.i', es/sería bisílaba (nadie dice 'huy' para el verbo 'huir'). Eso es lo que me embronca de las nuevas reglas. Se largaron a favor de la ortografía y en contra del sonido real.
No existe '' ui " a final de palabra. Para sonar así, tenemos que usar una 'y'. (Muy, Uruguay)


----------



## Ludaico

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Esto sigue sin cuadrarme; en la conjugación de influir, diluir, disminuir de la versión en línea del DRAE la primera persona singular del pretérito indefinido es respectivamente _influí, diluí, disminuí_. Todas con acento... ¿qué pasó acá con la convención?


Resulta, Quique, que en el texto que has citado de Aviador, allí él se refería a palabras llanas; mientras que, a las que tú te refieres, son bi o trisílabas, agudas y acabadas en vocal, como ya te dije en el aporte #21.


----------



## duvija

Ludaico said:


> Resulta, Quique, que en el texto que has citado de Aviador, allí él se refería a palabras llanas; mientras que, a las que tú te refieres, son bisílabas, agudas y acabadas en vocal, como ya te dije en el aporte #21.



Repito: huir es 'monosílaba' por decreto, no por sonido.


----------



## Ludaico

duvija said:


> Repito: huir es 'monosílaba' por decreto, no por sonido.



Nadie dijo lo contrario. Estábamos hablando de las bisílabas _influir_ y _diluir_, y de la trisílaba _disminuir_.


----------



## francisgranada

Entonces _influir, _visto que no lleva tilde, ¿se debería pronuciar [inflwír]?
Con la letra _w_ quiero indicar algo como la _w_ inglesa (semivocal entre _u_ y _v_)


----------



## Gamen

duvija said:


> La Academia no acepta opiniones. Hay más hiatos de los que creemos, pero eso no se toma en cuenta. Obviamente, yo sigo poniendo tildes donde se necesitan. Y no creo que me manden presa...
> 
> El asunto de los monosílabos sin acento es una definición circular. Si 'hui' es monosílaba, no llevaría tilde, no? bien, pero es monosílaba simplemente porque la Academia la declara monosílaba. Si todos decimos 'huí', o sea 'hu.i', es/sería bisílaba (nadie dice 'huy' para el verbo 'huir'). Eso es lo que me embronca de las nuevas reglas. Se largaron a favor de la ortografía y en contra del sonido real.
> No existe '' ui " a final de palabra. Para sonar así, tenemos que usar una 'y'. (Muy, Uruguay)



Totalmente de acuerdo. Es discutible que "hui" sea mososílaba porque no la pronunciamos como tal. Si pronunciamos "hu-i" deberíamos conservar el acento porque se rompe el diptongo que en teoría debería haber siendo que son dos vocales cerradas y, además, un extranjero que aprende nuestra lengua si no ve el acento puede pronunciar "hui", todo en una emisión de voz. Y entonces pareciera que dice "sí" en francés en lugar de conjugar el verbo huir en primera persona del pretérito perfecto simple en español.


----------



## Agró

Ya sé que es un caso _rarito_, pero ahí va:

*benjuí**.*
 (Del ár. _lubān ǧāwī_ 'incienso de Java').
* 1.* m.  Bálsamo aromático que se obtiene por incisión en la corteza de un árbol  del mismo género botánico que el que produce el estoraque en Malaca y  en varias islas de la Sonda.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Ludaico

Agró said:


> Ya sé que es un caso _rarito_, pero ahí va:
> *benjuí**...*



¿Dónde está la rareza?


----------



## Agró

Ludaico said:


> ¿Dónde está la rareza?


Decían más arriba que no hay palabras en español acabadas en -ui. 
Solo se me ocurre esta, pero quizá haya más.


----------



## duvija

Agró said:


> Decían más arriba que no hay palabras en español acabadas en -ui.
> Solo se me ocurre esta, pero quizá haya más.



Cierto, cierto... La tintura de benjuí. Pero aceptamos que es palabra extranjera, como whisky.
Pucha, anoche en medio de un cierto insomnio recordé un par mínimo perfecto pero ahora  ¡ no me lo acuerdo ! (ah, nada como las obsesiones).


----------



## Ludaico

Agró said:


> Decían más arriba que no hay palabras en español acabadas en -ui.
> Solo se me ocurre esta, pero quizá haya más.



Pero duvija se refería a palabras acabadas en "_ui_" en donde la carga del acento va sobre la "_u_". En todos estos casos la _i latina_ se convierte en una _i griega_ o _ye_ (cuy, muy, ¡huy!, cacuy, etc.). Cuando una palabra acaba en "ui", y se escribe así, es porque el acento recae sobre la i. Lo que pasa es que unas veces se pone tilde a la i (polisílabas) y otras no (monosílabas). Ejemplos de las primeras: construí, atribuí, seguí, benjuí, etc. Ejemplos de las segundas: lui (luir), hui (huir), fui (ser e ir), mui (muir), frui (fruir), etc.
Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Tema teórico: en muchos idiomas se consideran diptongos solamente los que terminan en i/u, y no los que empiezan con y/w - se ve claramente en inglés (aunque algunos me hacen dudar) y en idish, (esos son los idiomas que sé mejor, pero trabajé con datos de muchísimos otros). No hay problema con hiatos, pero sí con diptongos.
En español, la decisión es llamar diptongos a los dos, pero es eso, una decisión. No importa si contienen semivocales o semiconsonantes. La Academia dixit ...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Diga lo que diga la Irreal, sigue lo que te dice Duvija (que sabe un rato de esto de la fonética -¡ay de los espectrogramas! _ubi sunt?_-). Las reglas académicas son un _totum reuolutum_ que a veces respetan la prosodia y a veces no (es decir, que no tienen un principio teórico claro). Si quieres señalar el hiato en estos diptongos *ui*​, desde mi punto de vista, deberías tildar siempre la* i* tanto en palabras como _jesuíta_ como en verbos en -_uír_. A mí es lo que me pide la "oreja".


----------



## Erreconerre

XiaoRoel said:


> Diga lo que diga la Irreal, sigue lo que te dice Duvija (que sabe un rato de esto de la fonética -¡ay de los espectrogramas! _ubi sunt?_-). Las reglas académicas son un _totum reuolutum_ que a veces respetan la prosodia y a veces no (es decir, que no tienen un principio teórico claro). Si quieres señalar el hiato en estos diptongos *ui*​, desde mi punto de vista, deberías tildar siempre la* i* tanto en palabras como _jesuíta_ como en verbos en -_uír_. A mí es lo que me pide la "oreja".



Para mí es difícil comprender que una tilde se use para convertir un diptongo en hiato cuando se sigue acentuando la misma vocal que se acentuaba antes de escribir una tilde. Eso no ocurre en español. En los casos en que hay combinaciones de vocales abiertas y cerradas el resultado de poner tildes puede ser convertir un diptongo en hiato; pero eso es cuando se cambia la vocal tónica. Si el acento estaba en la vocal abierta del diptongo y se cambia a la vocal cerrada, el resultado es necesariamente un hiato. Pero en los casos de palabras con terminación en -uir no se cambia la vocal tónica cuando se tilda la letra i, el acento sigue cayendo esa la letra i. Y esto es muy diferente a las combinaciones de vocales abiertas y cerradas.

Yo creo que aquí el tema sería qué tan correcto es usar una tilde y no un signo adecuado para indicar el hiato, como los que se usaban anteriormente, según lo que leemos en los autores anónimos de cuatro o cinco siglos anteriores al nuestro. 

Tal vez tengan razón quienes digan que diluir es trisílabo y no bisílabo. Pero, en lo que no pueden tener razón es pensar que con una tilde se indica el hiato en_ diluir_. Y me parece que, al fin de cuentas, no son tildes los que faltan,  sino signos adecuados para marcar hiatos. Y ésa no es función de las tildes. Las tildes indican cuándo una vocal es tónica, y si al cambiar la vocal acentuada el resultado es un hiato, pues eso es un resultado, algo secundario que resulta de aplicar tildes. 
Eso es lo que yo pienso.


----------



## Agró

Ludaico said:


> Pero duvija se refería a palabras acabadas en "_ui_" en donde la carga del acento va sobre la "_u_". En todos estos casos la _i latina_ se convierte en una _i griega_ o _ye_ (cuy, muy, ¡huy!, cacuy, etc.). Cuando una palabra acaba en "ui", y se escribe así, es porque el acento recae sobre la i. Lo que pasa es que unas veces se pone tilde a la i (polisílabas) y otras no (monosílabas). Ejemplos de las primeras: construí, atribuí, seguí, benjuí, etc. Ejemplos de las segundas: lui (luir), hui (huir), fui (ser e ir), mui (muir), frui (fruir), etc.
> Saludos.


Cuando una palabra acaba en -uy o en -ui, el acento siempre cae en la _, se escriba como se escriba. Esa  es la vocal plena del diptongo, mientras que la u es la semiconsonante [w], la parte débil de los diptongos crecientes.

"Los diptongos crecientes, formados por semiconsonante y vocal, son: ia [ja], ie [je], io [jo], iu [ju], ua [wa], ue [we], *ui [wi]*, uo [wo]. Ejemplos: (...) c*ui*da [k*wí*da]".
T. Navarro Tomás. Manual de pronunciación española. Madrid: CSIC, 1982 (pág. 65)

Así transcribe el autor este fragmento, donde aparece el diptongo que nos ocupa:

Se lanzó por entre las cañas, bajó rodando la pendiente, y se vio metido en el agua hasta la cintura, los pies en el barro y los brazos altos, *muy* altos...

[se lan̥'θo por 'en̦tre las 'kan̬as |   ba'xo r̄o'đan̦do la pen̦'djen̦te |  i se Ҍjo me'tiđo en el 'aǥwa 'așta  la θin̦'tura |  los pjes en el 'Ҍar̄o i loz 'Ҍraθos 'al̦tos |  m*wi*  'al̦tos]

T. Navarro Tomás. Manual de pronunciación española (Textos fonéticos). Madrid: CSIC, 1982 (pág. 282)._


----------



## Gamen

En Argentina, por lo menos, "jesuita" tiene diptongo. Pronunciamos: "je-sui-ta". Por lo tanto, en este caso está bien para nuestra oreja que no lleve acento.


----------



## duvija

Agró said:


> Cuando una palabra acaba en -uy o en -ui, el acento siempre cae en la _, se escriba como se escriba. Esa  es la vocal plena del diptongo, mientras que la u es la semiconsonante [w], la parte débil de los diptongos crecientes.
> 
> 
> 
> Así transcribe el autor este fragmento, donde aparece el diptongo que nos ocupa:
> 
> ... *muy* altos...
> 
> i loz 'Ҍraθos 'al̦tos |  m*wi*  'al̦tos] *Esto es un disparate. Don Navarro se confundió*. La 'y' despu'es de vocal es precisamente una deslizada. En ese ejemplo, la vocal completa es la 'u' y la i/y es la deslizada, como lo indica la elegante ortografía de ' muy ' .
> 
> T. Navarro Tomás. Manual de pronunciación española (Textos fonéticos). Madrid: CSIC, 1982 (pág. 282)._


----------



## Agró

*NGLE Fonética y fonología.*
8.9b (...) Un diptongo puede estar integrado también por dos vocales altas distintas, como _ui _en _cui.das _o _iu_ en _interviú_.  Dado que la lengua española favorece claramente la diptongación  creciente, cuando dos vocales altas aparecen en la misma sílaba (_bui.tre, ciu.dad, viu.do_), se suele considerar que constituyen un diptongo creciente y, si requieren tide, esta se coloca sobre la segunda vocal (_a.cuí.fe.ro, in.ter.viú_). No obstante, en el habla, es posible realizar la combinación de las dos vocales como diptongo decreciente (_cuita _[ˈk*wi*.ta]) o como diptongo decreciente (_cuita _[ˈk*ui*.ta]) en función de diversos factores (8.9h) (...)

8.9h (...) _Buitre _o _cuita _suelen realizarse con diptongo; en cambio, _concluido_, _construí_, _diurno _o _jesuita _son pronunciadas frecuentemente con hiato, aunque en el Perú y en otros países el diptongo es más usual en _jesuita _y _diurno _que en _construí _o _concluido_.  Es muy difícil regular estas vacilaciones, dado el grado de libertad de  los hablantes ante los factores que condicionan la aparición de uno u  otro tipo de realización.

Hasta aquí lo que dice la NGLE.
Por mi parte, dado que pronuncio  igual "muy" que "fui" (en ambos casos la vocal satélite es la 'u' y la  cima la 'y/i'; a ver si me compro un espectrógrafo que lo confirme o que  me desmienta), deduzco que la -y final es solo un capricho ortográfico.


----------



## francisgranada

No soy un hispanoparlante nativo, entonces mi opinión es poco relevante. No obstante, quizá a alguién podría interesar ese tema también desde el punto de vista de un extranjero.

1. Cuando comenzé a ocuparme de la lengua española, el sistema de la tildación me parecía lógica y utilísima. Respecto a otras lenguas románicas, era fácil para aprender y era unívoca en cuanto a la pronunciacón.  

 2. Ahora, antes de poner u omitir el acento en algunos casos, uno tiene que tomar cursos universitarios de fonología/fonética y articulación para entender cuáles son los diptongos crecientes, decrecientes, hiatos evidentes o menos evidentes pero posibles etc ... Estoy exagerando, obviamente, pero ciertamente entendéis lo que quiero expresar .

3. En cuanto a las palabras tipo _huir, jesuita ..._ un extranjero, suponiendo que se trata de un diptongo, con mucha probabilidad (y seguramente en las lenguas que hablo un poco mejor) sin tilde pensaría que se deben pronunciar_ [húyr, jesúyta ... ]_ y no _[hwír, jeswíta ... ]._

4. Quizá me equivoco, pero la palabra _muy _la he escuchado pronunciar_ [múy]_ en toda mi vida ... Si no fuese así, o sea si se debiera pronunciar_ [muí/mwí]*, _¿qué sentido tendría la distinción entre las letras "y" e "i"?

5. Habiendo leído (leido ?) este hilo y otras opiniones/observaciones de los nativos, mi impresión es que la reforma ha causado/intruducido más bien un caos a la ortografía en vez de simplificarla.

* Entiendo la diferencia entre [mwi] y [muí]. No es esta la substancia ...


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Habiendo leído (leido ?) este hilo y otras opiniones/observaciones de los nativos, mi impresión es que la reforma ha causado/intruducido más bien un caos a la ortografía en vez de simplificarla.


Éste es el _quid_ de la cuestión.


----------



## Peterdg

La opinión de otro hablante no nativo:

El sistema de la tildación, por fin, es coherente.

La tilde ya no sirve para distinguir entre hiato y diptongo. Hiato y diptongo ya no tienen nada que ver con la tildación. El drama es que la RAE sigue utilizando estos términos para explicar las reglas de la tildación y por consecuencia, tienen que decir que para efectos de la tildación, hay que considerar ciertos diptongos como hiatos y otros disparates. No me sorprende que tengáis dificultades con las reglas.

*La tilde sólo sirve para indicar la vocal en la que recae el acento prosódico *y nada más.

Y esa es la única vía que ha podido seguir la RAE sin ridiculizarse ante el mundo científico.

Si "hui" es un hiato  y "huiste" es un hiato, también "h*ui*dizo" tiene que ser un hiato. ¿Qué pasaría si tuviéramos que indicar el hiato con una tilde? Entonces deberíamos escribir "*huídizo".  Estará claro que eso no funciona. Por eso, la tilde no puede servir para distinguir entre hiato y diptongo y por consecuencia lógica, ya no lo hace.

En cuanto a la pronunciación de "muy": concuerdo con francisgranada: "mwí" me parece posible, pero estoy seguro de que nadie, ni hablante nativo ni extranjero sería capaz de oír la diferencia: sólo un espectograma puede, posiblemente, dar una respuesta concluyente y creo que Duvija ya lo ha dejado bastante claro cuál es el resultado.

PD: 

1) En Bélgica, cuando enseñan el uso de la tildación, ni hablan de hiatos y diptongos. Para mí, por ejemplo, la primera vez que encontré el concepto de hiato, fue cuando leí el Esbozo (y no es algo que la mayoría suele hacer). Pero no lo necesito para saber dónde poner una tilde o no. Los 95% de los que estudian español en Bélgica no conocen el concepto del hiato, yo no lo necesitan para tildar correctamente. Ni siquiera lo necesitan para pronunciar una palabra correctamente. La pronuncian correctamente porque se lo enseñaron cómo pronunciarla correctamente.

2) El hecho de pronunciar cierta combinación de vocales como hiato o diptongo, no tiene ninguna importancia para el significado de la palabra. Que yo sepa, sólo hay una (1) palabra en español que da lugar a interpretación: es "pie": 1) extremidad de la pierna y 2) pretérito simple 1 personal singular de "piar". Para todo el resto, si pronuncias la palabra como diptongo o hiato (y con muchas palabras simplemente es así: en una región con diptongo, en otra con hiato), no importa ni un pito para establecer su significado.


----------



## francisgranada

Peterdg said:


> ...  "mwí" me parece posible, pero estoy seguro de que nadie, ni hablante nativo ni extranjero sería capaz de oír la diferencia: sólo un espectograma puede, posiblemente, dar una respuesta concluyente ...


 Estoy de acuerdo, pero ... La pronunciación "verdadera" de una palabra depende también del contexto y sobre todo de la entonación de toda la frase en la cual se encuentra. Es decir, si la palabra _muy _no está particularmente acentuada/enfatizada, puede ser que la diferencia entre [mwí] y [múy] no la oímos, o sea _de facto_ no existe. Pero si se enfatiza, digamos un poco exageradamente, entonces en mi opinión la pronunciación es claramente  [muuuy bien] y no [mwiiii bien].


----------



## duvija

Agró said:


> Por mi parte, dado que pronuncio  igual "muy" que "fui" (en ambos casos la vocal satélite es la 'u' y la  cima la 'y/i'; a ver si me compro un espectrógrafo que lo confirme o que  me desmienta), deduzco que la -y final es solo un capricho ortográfico.



¿Lo decís en serio? ¿Pronunciás 'fui' como ' fuy' ? Eso lo hacían mis padres por ser hablantes de idish, y se notaba el extranjerismo a la legua.Creo que de esto sí puedo encontrar los espectrogramas (en otra computadora, lamentablemente. Los hablantes de idish en Francia se pasan diciendo ' uy, uy' para 'oui' y todos piensan que están locos.


----------



## Ludaico

Peterdg said:


> ...Que yo sepa, *sólo hay una (1) palabra en español que da lugar a interpretación*: es "pie": 1) extremidad de la pierna y 2) pretérito simple 1 personal singular de "piar". Para todo el resto, si pronuncias la palabra como diptongo o hiato (y con muchas palabras simplemente es así: en una región con diptongo, en otra con hiato), no importa ni un pito para establecer su significado.



Hola, Peter:
Se te han escapado unas cuantas. *Pio* es la 3ª persona del singular del pretérito del verbo piar. Pero *pío* tiene hasta cuatro significados distintos, a saber: a) 1ª persona del singular del presente de indicativo del verbo piar, b) onomatopeya de la voz de los pollos, c) persona devota y d) equino blanco con manchas. 
Se me acaban de ocurrir unas cuantas más: *fio/fío* (v. fiar/v. fiar), *rio/río* (v. reír/v. reír, corriente de agua), *lio/lío* (v. liar/v. liar, cosas atadas), *frio/frío* (v. freír/v. freír, baja temperatura), *mio/mío* (v. miar/v. miar, pronombre pos.), *cio/cío* (v. ciar/v. ciar), *crio/crío* (v. criar/v. criar, niño), *trio/trío* (v. triar/v. triar, sust. m. _tría_, conjunto de tres), *guio/guió* (v. guiar/v. guiar).
Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

Hola Ludaico,

En todas las palabras que mencionas, las diferentes opciones sí se escriben de manera diferente, lo que no es el caso con "pie". En el antiguo sistema se escribió "pie" para la extremidad de la pierna y "pié" para la primera persona singular del pretérito simple de "piar". Es decir que "pie" es la única palabra (que yo sepa) en español que da lugar a ambigüedad por no indicar el diptongo o hiato. (en otro hilo propuse una nueva ortografía para "pie", extremidad de la pierna: "pye")

Tomemos el ejemplo de "rio/río". Es verdad que el efecto de escribir la tilde rompe el diptongo pero no es la razón para poner la tilde: se pone la tilde porque el acento prosódico en "río' recae en la "i" y no en la "o".


----------



## Agró

duvija said:


> ¿Lo decís en serio? ¿Pronunciás 'fui' como ' fuy' ? Eso lo hacían mis padres por ser hablantes de idish, y se notaba el extranjerismo a la legua.Creo que de esto sí puedo encontrar los espectrogramas (en otra computadora, lamentablemente. Los hablantes de idish en Francia se pasan diciendo ' uy, uy' para 'oui' y todos piensan que están locos.



Esa es mi impresión, subjetiva. A falta de pruebas (espectrogramas) que me apoyen o me contradigan, sigo revisando las transcripciones que hace Navarro Tomás en esa sección de "Textos fonéticos", del citado manual, y me encuentro con que da la misma transcripción para "fui" y para "muy" [wi]. Me extraña que repita el error varias veces, si es que es error.
He estado haciendo la siguiente prueba (que menciona Francisgranada más arriba): si enfatizo la palabra "muy" alargándola, justamente la vocal que me sale larga es la _, no la [w]: ¡Era muyyyy grande!, y no ¡Era muuuuy grande! No sé si este "experimento" prueba nada, pero está claro que la vocal a la que le doy importancia/énfasis/intensidad es a la -y , lo cual me hace pensar que es el elemento fuerte del diptongo._


----------



## Jaime Bien

Interesante hilo.

Me sucede como a _Agró_, que yo sepa, no hago ningún tipo de distinción entre la forma de pronunciar "muy" y "fui" (aunque no digo yo que si se me somete al famoso espectrógrafo éste me diga que no digo la verdad). De hecho, "ui" o "uy" los pronuncio en un solo golpe de voz y no me parece que tengan más fuerza ni la "u" ni la "i", pero si tuviera que decantarme por una de ellas, diría que es la "i" o la "y" la que tiene más fuerza. Me sucede lo contario que a _Francis_; si tuviera que enfatizar "muy", lo que me sale naturalmente es sostener la "y" más que la "u", entre otras cosas porque, al ser una palabra tan corta, si oyera “muuuuuu” no podría acabar de comprender hasta oír la “y”.

Respecto a todo este embrollo, lo que no acabo de entender de las nuevas normas es que se consideren monosilábicas palabras que pronunciamos claramente en dos sílabas. Para mí, al margen de diptongos y hiatos, debería escribirse "hu-í" porque tiene dos sílabas y es aguda. Y por la misma razón, debería escribirse "pi-é" o "pi-ó" (perfecto del verbo piar).


----------



## Gamen

Jaime Bien said:


> Interesante hilo.
> 
> Para mí, al margen de diptongos y hiatos, debería escribirse "hu-í" porque tiene dos sílabas y es aguda. Y por la misma razón, debería escribirse "pi-é" o "pi-ó" (perfecto del verbo piar).




De acuerdo contigo.


----------



## duvija

Pero vimos que ahora la Academia dice que ' hui' es monosílaba, porque no necesita tilde en la i. Esa es la circularidad a la que me refiero. No podés describir una cosa por la otra y viceversa.
A ver, les parece que " hay'  y ' ahí' suenan igual? porque para las nuevas reglas, si, son iguales. Ni necesitan espectrograma para eso, no? porque al menos tienen que aceptar que son diferentes. (ni pido que cuenten sílabas, sino que piensen ' igual o diferente'.

Otra pregunta: ¿cómo silabican ' rehuir' ? ¿es un triptongo? ¿Cu'al es la vocal entera y cu'ales las deslizadas?

(recordemos que hasta "truhán" ahora es monosílaba y se escribe truhan, supongo. La h ya no indica nada. Y si eliminamos el/la tilde, ¿por qué dejar la 'h' ?

Uf, se me fue.
http://www.fon.hum.uva.nl/praat/
El mejor programa de espectrografía, gratis y para toda computadora/todo ordenador, Mac o PC (desde XP en adelante).
Si quieren jugar, pruébenlo. Aviso que si se graban a Uds. mismos, van a hacer trampa porque ya saben los resultados que quieren obtener. Usen las grabaciones de la computadora, o parientes.


----------



## Gamen

Para mí "hay" y "ahí no suenan igual", por más que haya personas que no hagan distinciones fonéticas.

También hay gente que pronuncia "aujero" en vez de "agujero" y por eso no vamos a decir que "aujero" está bien y es más, que tiene diptongo.


----------

